# VA Jeck vom Noricum



## MWildner (Jun 3, 2004)

Question for you breeders of German Showlines:

What do you think about heavy line breeding on Jeck vom Noricum?

Pedigree DB Site 

Thanks 
Melissa


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

Link doesn't seem to be working for me.....will try again!


----------



## MWildner (Jun 3, 2004)

Hmm worked for me


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

The only thing really close is a 3-3 line breeding on Palme v. Wildsteigerland, who produced both Quando Von Arminius and Uran Von Wildsteigerland. I think that is awesome. 

The sire of my pups are linebred 2-3 on Karma Vom Oschentor, so my pups are linebred 3-4 on her. She produced at least one Sieger, Pakros, and at least on Siegerin, Xara. 

I do not see Jeck's pedigree as heavily line bred. And he was a great dog. 

What is a little more scarey is how many dogs are linebred on him. Doglist stopped at 50k.


----------



## MWildner (Jun 3, 2004)

Selzer:
I am looking at a dog that is heavily linebred ON Jeck do you see that as a problem? 

Melissa


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Jeck had a3 hips so I would want to know the production record of the sire and dam of the dog in question and the ratings of their siblings, parents, etc. If this cross has been done before then what did the hips look like. 

Jeck produced 1899 puppies that appear on the SV Genetics CD.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Sorry, I misread your orignial post. 

I am not a fan of heavy linebreeding. Ask the breeder what specific traits she is looking for in this breeding. I like the dog, and wouldn't mind a dog linebred on him, but it depends how heavy and how close. 

I agree with checking out the hip score rating -- what he produces if you can find it out.


----------

